# 2011 Surburban Lt



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Your thoughts , Thoughts if a Four wheel drive 2011 Suburban L T--series is adequate to pull a 2011 210RS ?

I am considering replacing my 98-Ford 150 XLT two wheel drive (5.4 ltr.), which doesn't seem to handle the trailer the best--especially on windy days.

I am using a brand new, R V pro, weight distributing hitch (800 lb. bars)and a single friction sway control

This suburban does not appear to have a complete trailer package--only receiver and wiring harness. It does not have the brake control (which I will need to add) and I'm not sure about a transmission cooler. It is the model with coil spring independent axle suspension ? I believe this model is rated to pull 8000 lbs. with a 5.3 ltr. variable valve engine and six speed automatic.

Does this unit have enough suspension to handle a 210RS , (about 6000 lbs. loaded), in our strong Saskatchewan winds?? I do believe it has enough power. Any thoughts welcome.

Regards Marcel.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I think you're good to go with that set up and t/v. Your suburban, or possible future suburban, does likely have a transmission fluid cooler since it has a factory hitch receiver, but a quick look in front of the radiator or behind the front bumper will confirm that.


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

Our old TV was a 2003 suburban with the tow package "max " they called it. Which gave us 4.10 rear gear and the coil springs but also the LT package adds rear load leving. The 5.3 is a great engine like the Ford is a little underpowered. Our Suburban weighted in at 6680 with just me in it. Where as the ford, weights only 5560 lbs and has a higher GCWR. The one thing that you need to find out about is the electric brake controller that is under the rear of the truck just behind the rear tire. This on all of the Gm forums has been known to fail, and take it from someone that this has happened to it will make a white knuckle driver brown in the pants. What happens is this controller when it fails locks the trailer brakes and you come skidding to a stop now. Now we tow with an 08 F-150 screw 4x4 with 3.73 and 5.4 engine and honestly I believe it does a much better job then the burban did, just my 2 cents.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Well---- a bit of a change in the purchase. I decided to purchase from a different dealer, a 08, 4x4 GMC Z71 Sierra 1500 Mega cab with a 5.3, variable valve engine, 4 speed auto--with tow/haul. It has a 4.3 rear end. It also has anti sway, and a heavy duty trailer tow package. Hopefully this will fit our needs.

The Suburban may have been OK . But the dealership??? was more of a bank and finance clearing house for vehicles that were repoessed or seized for other reasons. They seemed more interested in selling credit, than finding a vehicle to meet the customers needs!


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

Like I stated before the 5.3 is a great engine will run 300K with very little upkeep. The only issue that you should look for is the trailer brake control that is mounted outside of the truck under the bed near the drivers side rear tire. Do not let any say this is not here and GM with the tow package has this to seperate the ABS system from the trailer brakes. There is also a plug and play connection under the dash drivers side again. This control works good and rarely has an issue, its the controler that is under the bed that you have to worry about. This control is 950 dollars dealer price retail its near 1500 then it requires you to have them install it. Which depending on where you live snow and ice area like I do means the screws are rusted and then they have to be drilled out. After they install the control they have to program it to the main PCM and also the BCM. Which cost an additional 3 to 400 dollars. With the 4 speed trans and tow hual mode it is best to not use the tow hual and do not run in overdrive the 4l60 trans will not like the heat that is generated from towing. At 60 MPH your truck will run just about 3,000 RPM. Just trying to help and provide the needed information.


----------

